

Anatomy of a doomsday marketing campaign built in 7 hours - stevenkovar
http://viralsweep.com/blog/anatomy-of-a-doomsday-marketing-campaign-built-in-7-hours/

======
brianbreslin
Kudos on this. Got me to sign up, and now want to try viral sweep. Reminds me
of all the contests AppSumo used to run to build their lists. Wish it was $50
or so for fewer contests.

------
pbateman
This was a great idea. I think you could expand this to arbitrary times just
by piggy backing on whatever meme is capturing the internet's attention at the
current moment[1].

[1] _"Rebecca Black's Friday" Inspired Sale - unlike her music, our services
don't suck_

~~~
denom
I believe you have stumbled upon the very definition of a Mayan-style
apocalypse vis-a-vis the year 2012.

Of course definitions matter. Like, what do you mean by apocalypse? It seems
to me that a viral marketing scheme that latches onto the normative fabric of
culture and society is a likely candidate. E.g. "Rebecca Black's Friday"--all
social and cultural points of reference would be fair game. Hence the
usurpation of cultural experience. A fair definition of apocalypse?

------
wtracy
Shoot, $99/month looks worth it just for the "legal services". :-) I like
this.

